# International Schools in Hua HIn?



## Killiedot

We have visited Hua Hin on several occassions and we all love the relaxed way of

life and lovely people.

We are Scottish and currently live in HOng Kong, also have a 12 year old daughter

who attends International School.

Can anyone through any light on schools in or around this area?

Also job situ in Hua -Hin, I currently work as a Teacher's assistant in school.


----------

